# Just bought a G22



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

$499 for a Gen 3, minus 5% Vet discount.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Shot my son in laws, although not a Glock fan, it shot very well and accurate. The action was smooth, but the trigger hurt my finger. The ergonomics are not in my favor. I would still own one.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on the new Glock!


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck with your Glock


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I took it to the range yesterday and was well satisfied with the POA/POI. Good groups too. Fired 100 rds of .40 without a mishap but was disappointed with the Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel with about 20% FTEs/FTFs with 115gr Blazer Brass. Next time I'll try 124gr or 147 gr ammo.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I have run 100 rounds of 115 gr. 9mm through a Lone wolf conversion barrel in my G23 Gen4 without a hitch. But have noticed a big difference in the ejection pattern, i.e. over my head vs off to the right. So far....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MarineScott said:


> Shot my son in laws, although not a Glock fan, it shot very well and accurate. The action was smooth, *but the trigger hurt my finger*. The ergonomics are not in my favor. I would still own one.


This can be easily fixed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The Glock 22 is a fine full sized defensive sidearm. Accurate, reliable, and handles the powerful .40S&W cartridge very well.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

I've had my G22 since they first hit the shelves...around 1990.
Great gun. I've added an extended slide stop, extended slide release and stainless steel spring & guide rod. Also put a Pachmayr sleeve on it.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I went back to the range today with some different 9mm ammo to try in my Lone Wolf conversion barrel. Previously I had about 20% FTEs/FTFs with 115gr ammo, but today no problems at all with 124gr and 147gr 9mm's. And, as usual, no problem with .40 S&W ammo. So, overall after 200 rounds 9mm and 200 .40 S&W, I'm very happy with my G22 in both calibers.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the Lone Wolf barrels shoot 124 grs the best.? jmho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

My G22 Gen 2 is an old police trade-in gun.
Functions 100% but, unfortunately, I don't shoot .40 S&W very well.

I picked up a 9mm Lone Wolf barrel for it and have put a box, or so, through that using Magpul G17 mags.
A couple slight mag issues, but I am encouraged.

A local shop has an old, but quite nice, G23 Gen 2 for $ 349.
I almost bought it as a 9mm conversion barrel and a couple G19 magazines could be had for around $ 150 more.
Not TOO bad for then having both calibers and the earlier grip frame that I much prefer.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I've run about 250 rounds of 115 gr. 9mm through my G23 Gen4 with a lonewolf conversion barrel. I've had 2 FTE and I blame them both on my failure to buy some G17 or G19 magazines. I think I gotta do that.


----------

